# Hackintosh und Windows auf einer Festplatte - zuviele Partitionen?



## Koxxer (23. Juli 2015)

Hallöle!
kurz: Ich möchte Mac und Windows auf einer Platte (250GB SSD) parallel laufen lassen.
Problem: Mac lässt sich nicht hinter Windows installieren (bekomme dann den Bootloader nicht zum laufen und müsste das System immer per USB booten). Also erst MAC installiert (Hackintosch) läuft auch perfekt.
Jetzt wollte ich noch Windows installieren.

Mac hat folgende Partitionen:
1.EFI
2.MacOS (ca. 50 GB genügen mir hier)
 3.Apple Boot Recovery HD

hier kommt meine erste Frage: Brauche ich die Boot Recovery?

Windows erstellt bei der Installation selbst nochmal vier Partitionen:1: DE94BBA4-06D1-4D40-A16A-BFD50179D6AC               314.6 MB   disk0s1
2: EFI NO NAME                                    104.9 MB   disk0s2
3: Microsoft Reserved                         134.2 MB   disk0s3
4: Microsoft Basic Data                         

Die vier Partitionen werden auch erstellt wenn ich das System am Anfang der Partitionstabelle installiere (hat mich nur gewundert das es so viele sind).

Das Problem ist das Windows bei der Installation rummäckert, bzgl der Partitionstabelle und die Installtion fehlschlägt. Hab was gelsen von wegen das System darf maximal auf der 4. oder 5 Partition oder so installiert werden (hier Win8.1 - soll auf 10 geupgradet werden).

Hat irgendjemand Informationen zum Thema oder nen Tipp wie ich das Problem lösen / umgehen kann?


Danke vorab,

Grüße
Koxxer



System: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H, I5 3570,  HD7870, 8GB Vengence

PS: Bei Interesse schreibe ich gerne ein Tutorial für Hackintosch aufm Selbstbau PC


----------



## XyZaaH (23. Juli 2015)

Soweit ich weiß läuft ein dual boot mit OS X und Windows auf der selben Festplatte. Spreche aus Erfahrung


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (23. Juli 2015)

Solange Windows im UEFI Mode gebootet wird, sollte es keine Probleme mit der Partitionstabelle geben. Mac OS benutzt GPT, was auch ein UEFI Windows nutzt. Würde aber ehrlich gesagt empfehlen eine zweite Platte zur OSX Installation heranzuziehen, denn wenn irgendwie dann doch mal nix mehr geht, kann das echt ärgerlich werden. Selbst mit einem äußerst stabilen System (optimalerweise mit Clover als Bootloader) kommt es mal zu Problemen. Spreche da aus eigener Erfahrung. Beide Betriebssysteme sind da lieber auf sich allein gestellt.


----------

